# Rut is on!



## Hemingway (Oct 30, 2012)

Saw a small Buck chase a Doe across the road on Diley road today at noon. With the weather and wind being the way it is, guessing things are heating up. getting out this weekend, Anyone else seeing any activity?


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Saw a six point with his nose to the ground along a trail a doe had travelled less than ten minutes before. Just a bit too far for me to hit the doe. clearing and trails at 25-30 yards. Second trail the deer used? 50 yards.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

The little bucks are always chasing early....Shouldn't be much longer... 

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

While at work tonight in Millersburg I saw a nice buck least a 6 or 8 pointer bout 2 yrs old with a mature doe he had a swallen neck so things will be heating up real soon time for everyone to be in the woods.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

same with others where im at. seen some smaller bucks getting pretty active so the big boys gotta start showing themselves more pretty soon....friday after work i head out for a week stay in georgetown and gettin excited.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

nice to hear, thanks for sharing the reports  I am headed out tomorrow till Monday afternoon to come back and vote then most likely headed back if needed to fill the buck tag..... good luck to all


----------



## FISH DINNER (Jul 23, 2010)

I caught about a 140-150" buck Monday night on a mission to a doe bedding area. I tried to call him within bow range but I don't know if he just didn't hear me or didn't care. That boy had one thing on his mind and it didn't include me! One thing is for sure, I will let the air out of him if he gives me the opportunity...


----------



## The Solution (Nov 15, 2010)

Greenhorn question is a swollen neck an indicator of higher testosterone levels?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishnohio (Jan 7, 2008)

The deers neck swell up from all the working out what is working out you ask?.....lol when bucks rub tree's they are strengthening their neck muscles for the weeks of fighting for their right to pass on their genes to as many does as possible.


----------



## jschoenherr (Mar 6, 2012)

I've been seeing some scrapes popping up on my hunting property in Butler Co. and got a trail cam pic of a doe and another of a buck taken one minute after the doe. Does will probably be in estrous in a few weeks, but the bucks will still continue to chase until the does are ready. Going out all day tomorrow and hunting the WNF this weekend. Hopefully I at least get to see a monster!


----------



## CarpCommander (Jun 20, 2007)

fishnohio said:


> The deers neck swell up from all the working out what is working out you ask?.....lol when bucks rub tree's they are strengthening their neck muscles for the weeks of fighting for their right to pass on their genes to as many does as possible.


Lol....what?


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

In my area Adams co. The rut has started. Not just youngins chasin. I believe a few does are coming in. Not all but it has started in my woods. Got trail cam pics of seven different bucks checking a scrape last night. All were from 5 am to 11:30 am. Two were big mature bucks. It's time to be in those stands fellas you never know when he will show up. best of luck. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

had a doe on my cam passing through to a bedding area, then 20 minutes later a young 6pt then 10 minutes later a mature 10pt. This was on wednesday in Butler County between 5 and 6


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

I've been seening mature bucks on camera for almost a week and a half had an encounter 2 days ago with a big 10 and then later that morning a big 8 but I drive all over the state for work so I see all kinds of deer on Monday I seen a giant 12 at 1113am following a doe in a cut bean field on state route 61 very near the 61 71 ramp I hunt in morrow county as well so the main amount of sightings are from mt gilead to sunbury


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BuckeyeZac (Aug 15, 2012)

Shot a 3-1/2 year old 8 point last Friday evening following a doe. Since then, on Tuesday I watched 5 bucks surround a hot doe in a cut bean field. Two of them had broken tines and the big boy (140s) ten point was guarding her. Get off the computer and go hunt!


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Just watched a 130" 8pt pay no attention to a doe he ran across.. Stayed around me for close to 20 minutes browsing along....

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

fishnohio said:


> The deers neck swell up from all the working out what is working out you ask?.....lol when bucks rub tree's they are strengthening their neck muscles for the weeks of fighting for their right to pass on their genes to as many does as possible.


the swelling is due to a surge in testerone in the deer.......not "working out"


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I'll tell you what! In NE Ohio and NW PA the bucks are scraping like mad right now! And rubbing too. It all seemed to happen very quickly, like toadstools popping up after a rainstorm.


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

rut seems to be going now............... Was coming home from fishing in rocky river and the bucks were all over............................ chasing, fighting............. the whole nine............... seen two squaring eachother up to fight but didnt................. One was a big 10pt and the other was 10 or better wit about a 6in droptine................... tha bigger one was all bristled upped and ready to go but the other would back down every time he squared up......................... was awesome to watch:!


----------



## jschoenherr (Mar 6, 2012)

Just got back from the Wayne National Forest on sunday night. I only saw 3 deer that were hundreds of yards away 2 were does I couldn't see what the other one was. One of my friends missed an 8pt out there sunday morning and bagged a doe a few hours later. I thought I'd see some bucks for sure, you couldn't walk in the woods without seeing scrapes. Oh well I'm hunting tomorrow night and wednesday morning at my spot in butler co. Good luck everyone.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jschoenherr (Mar 6, 2012)

Just an update for western butler county: went hunting tuesday, wednesday, and this morning. Didn't see any chasing until 8:30 this morning. I had an nice 8pt chasing a doe and went 20yds from my stand, but they were running at full speed and I couldn't get ready in time. Then I saw 3 does in one of our cut bean fields on the way out, and a massive buck in a field up the road. Couldn't count the points on him, but my brother guessed 10+ points and around 140". Seems like their moving all day out here so I might try an all day sit tomorrow. Things are definitely heating up in my neck of the woods!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

